# over eating?



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

do little betta fry's know how much to eat? their stomachs are quite full i think but i don't know if they know to stop eating the left over brine shrimp in the tank and will they die if they eat too much?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would clean up any uneaten food so it doesn't pollute the tank.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They're fine...don't worry about it. Just keep up with your tank cleanings.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

yes i clean every 2 days. no ammonia build up and ph is fine.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

everything i have read says daily changes for the fry unless it is heavily planted, but thats just what i have read


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

nomoretickets said:


> everything i have read says daily changes for the fry unless it is heavily planted, but thats just what i have read


 Actually they should be done enough to keep ammonia levels safe. I do daily 90% to encourage better growth.


----------

